# 2015 Scirocco Intel



## The Norseman (Mar 19, 2008)

http://bit.ly/105uBvv

When VW brought the Scirocco back, its design was met with mixed emotions. Many said it was not a real Scirocco but just an alternate GTI because it was too much a hatchback and not enough coupe like the original.

With the next version currently underway, group head of design Walter de Silva shared some insight at the New York auto show. He was quoted saying “It must be completely different... Completely. We don’t want to repeat the body style, we want to change that.” He also admitted the next version will have more of a sportier appearance like Audi and Seat.

Volkswagen will bring the 'new' Scirocco in 2015. North America missed out on the Scirocco last time, but it's rumored that this next model will make its way across the pond and is being developed with that in mind.

_Sketches are an artist's impression of what could be._


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

This is a nice to hear. Hope it doesn't look anything like the autoweek article.

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20130404/CARNEWS/130409918


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)

Henni said:


> This is a nice to hear. Hope it doesn't look anything like the autoweek article.
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20130404/CARNEWS/130409918


 Agreed. That car is definitely not the direction I'd hoped VW would go with it. I like the back of the drawings. The front of the S3 would look better on it than either the drawing's front end or the autoweek pic, in my opinion.


----------



## scirocco2008 (Sep 16, 2010)

I apologize 
but let me tell you some things 
The facelift of the sirocco is under construction 
the interesting photos that appear on the net 
The tailgate does not appear in photos 
why? 
because it is the only thing that changes in body 
vw symbol on the tailgate is the locker 
and the tailgate stop being rounded 
and now has an edge above the symbol


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

still holding my breath...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

This looks a lot closer to the sketches. 










.... too bad it's a photoshop. :screwy:


----------



## TheSiwwyWabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see these or a new corrado in the states. Hoping they don't mess up on it.


----------



## Steven85 (Dec 10, 2011)

is it just me or do those sketches look really close to an aggressively styled Jetta VI Coupe, but in hatch form??? Either way, I like the Jetta Coupe and the '15 Scirocco Sketch. Please bring BOTH Stateside VW!


----------

